

Statue of Liberty-sized ASTEROID on collision course to hit EARTH, experts fear - yuashizuki
http://www.express.co.uk/news/world/570239/Asteroid-collision-course-earth

======
jgeorge
UN-altered REPRODUCTION and DISSEMINATION of this IMPORTANT Information is
ENCOURAGED, ESPECIALLY to COMPUTER BULLETIN BOARDS.

------
TheLoneWolfling
> NASA's Asteroid Watch has assured there is no chance this asteroid will hit
> our planet

